# Soothing babies



## beansnrice (Jan 22, 2009)

If you had a fussy infant in a bug out situation what would be good to soothe the baby? I know a lavender scent helps but how can I get that without buying expensive baby lotions? Also, how can you soothe a baby who is teething?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Breast feeding. It also soothes cranky full grown men.


----------



## flylow (Jan 10, 2009)

Check out your local "natural foods" or vitamin store. They should have small bottles of essential oils that will dispense a drop at a time. If lavender is what works for the baby in question, a single drop on a cotton ball (no essential oils directly on the skin!) near the infant should do the trick. Oils can stain clothing and other fabrics, too.

Our kiddo responded well to the vacuum cleaner running on the other side of the room. Sounds ridiculous, but it's true...YMMV in a bug-out situation 

You might also try an MP3 player with soothing music or "ocean waves" type white noise. Low sound levels for delicate ears is a good idea. 

Gentle massage can work wonders, too. If you can, talk to a D.O. who does manipulative therapy for babies with colic.

-phil


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

without knowing _*why*_ the baby is 'fussy' any advice we offer is pretty much a shot in the dark

Licorice root isn't so common in most places but babies will keep quiet while cewing it, also mild willow bark decoctions to ween a baby off breast milk were used by the Cree 'Indians'.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

beansnrice said:


> If you had a fussy infant in a bug out situation what would be good to soothe the baby? I know a lavender scent helps but how can I get that without buying expensive baby lotions? Also, how can you soothe a baby who is teething?


Would love to know the age of the fussing infant.

Pre-teething - food or diaper change usually works well
Teething - Rye-n-kool-aid works wonders (not to get drunk - just to feel good - a teaspoon is more than enough)
3 years and up - time-out works well enough.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

... also, I know it's not politically correct & it is a pain in the arse when dealing with it day in & day out, but sometimes... babies just need to cry.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The S's always work. Swaddling, swaying, shushing, sideline ..


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Dean said:


> The S's always work. Swaddling, swaying, shushing, sideline ..


And here I was thinking why would an infant need to sh!t, Shower and Shave?

It does depend on the age of the child. An infant can be swaddled and carried with a rhythmic motion to calm down. A teether needs something to chew on.


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

YMMV? I'm afraid I don't know the meaning of that abbreviation...?

I have found that gentle massaging of the neck, back, tummy, legs helps well.

Fussy babies will almost always calm down with a good massage.

And it's true, sometimes babies just cry and need to cry. If your baby cries for more than 15 minutes continuously than something serious is wrong such as illness, pain, etc.


----------



## flylow (Jan 10, 2009)

YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary 

With any luck, you'll know what the fussin' sounds like for each of the possibilities and the appropriate action to take.

As for teething, we also found some small mesh bags that look something like a pacifier. You put an ice cube (if you have one in a bug out) or even cold or frozen fruit inside and let the little one chew away. We got the best results when we pre-wet the mesh before handing it over. Keep a burp cloth or towel handy, though.

Others are available, but here's an example of ones we've liked. For what that's worth.

My mom used to give me a teaspoon of brandy with a butterscotch hard candy melted into it. Sort of explains a lot. 

-phil


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lol phil

my Mom used to dip my pacifier in Black Velvet & to this day I pretty much can't stand alcoholic beverages


----------



## Blissness (Nov 13, 2008)

The mesh bag with an ice cube/frozen fruit is a GREAT idea! I hadn't heard or thought of this and I've done a good share of child development studies. I've been focusing lately on things for the baby in this time. So thanks so much for the idea. Do you have an idea of where I can get small enough mesh bags? I've only seen laundry type ones.
And yes, I can see that wetting the mesh would be best before handing it over to the little one to go at. Mesh tends to be kind of rough when dry. Might hurt their already throbbing teefies. 

Blob- What is Black Velvet? Haven't heard of that spirit before?

Thanks again!


----------



## BurtB (Oct 3, 2008)

The website provided by flylow has one you can buy for a pretty good price. Not sure how much shipping and handling would be though.

I would be interested in how to make a DIY one to share with my daughter and son in law, too though.

Let me know if you find something that works. Meanwhile, I'll be checking into that Munchkin thing for them...


----------



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

depending on the age of the child. Infants seem to calm down with the 5's like was metioned earlier. For more info you might search "Happiest Baby on the Block" My wife and I reviewed it this weekend lots of good tips for fussy babies


----------



## raMONA (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link Magi! Very helpful.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

*bump* just in case anyone needed more information! I always kept my kids swaddled or in a sling of some kind when they were newborns to about 5 months old. I read in a book written by several Native American tribal leaders about the importance of the Navajo cradleboard and how it works. They believed that young babies learned self-calming, emotion-regulating behaviors by being confined in the cradleboard. Two pieces of dried corn cob would be tied on the sides. As the mother walked around, the corn cobs would make a shushing noise, which is comforting to babies. A friend of mine who is a "baby wearing expert" taught me how to use a wrap and literally tie my daughter to my chest. It was amazing how calm she was, and even at 12 months still is. I could tie her up right next to my chest, she could nurse if she wanted, or just stay asleep-and I had both hands free! For teething, frequent nursing and cold foods like yogurt always help my little girl, along with the occasional application of Anbesol. 

I also highly suggest Dr. Harvey Karp's "Happiest Baby on the Block".


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm another fan of baby-wearing (which will be extremely useful in survival situations) and using the 5 S's (swaddling, sucking, side or stomach laying, swinging, shushing --- for the most part all done at one time, not individually). Here is a link to Dr. Harvey Karp's website ... Harvey Karp's Happiest Baby On The Block
Worked wonders for my crew and we have all sorts of personalities among our 8.
As for the babywearing ... I subscribe to the Continuum Concept (The Liedloff Continuum Network - Home Page) ... I could do any and everything wearing my babies, who stayed calm while I wore them as opposed to the years prior to learning about babywearing and the CC.

For teething these always worked for my darlings ... Hyland's Teething Tablets, Clove Oil, or something cold (frozen washcloth or frozen fruit in a mesh bag like what phil linked to).


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

I keep trying to post this but for some reason it isn't happening .... so I will shorten my reply ....

Teething - this worked for my darlings ... Hyland's Teething tablets, Clove oil, or something cold (frozen washcloth or frozen fruit in mesh bag)

Fussing - 5 S's (swaddling, sucking, side/stomach laying, swinging, shushing) and babywearing ... absolutely worked wonders for my children and we have a load of different personalities among our kiddies ... learning the art of babywearing absolutely saved me and my sanity in the early years of having many young ones 
The Liedloff Continuum Network - Home Page
Harvey Karp's Happiest Baby On The Block


----------

